# Occupy Wallstreet Movement



## naturesbabies (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm quite surprised that no one has posted anything about these protests or this movement. This isn't only happening in NYC, but in many other major cities. Even smaller cities are catching on. Is there any interest on this forum surrounding this movement and these protests?


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm surprised there's not much on here either! I am on the committee of my local Occupy group, and I'm following all news regarding it closely.


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, I am thrilled to see this thread. I think allot of us are with the occupy wall street movement. It's just, my toddlers don't have the temperment needed to occupy anywhere for long. I am excited and willing to be to help. What do you suggest?


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

I understand about toddlers not having the temperament to occupy anything for very long. LOL! I'lm going to link to some things you can do from home. There's a Facebook campaign to collect blankets and coats for the demonstrators.

Here is a list of 11 things you can do to help.

Here's Keith Oberman's coverage and his reading of the first collective statement of Occupy Wall Street.

Here's a live feed of Occupy Wall Street from Global Revolution, which provides "live streaming video coverage from independent journalists on the ground at nonviolent protests around the world." They also have ideas on what you can do.

This Saturday, October 15th is a Global Day of Action in solidarity with the Occupy Wall Street demonstrations. We're meeting at the Round House, the state capitol, here in Santa Fe on Saturday to talk about issues of importance to our state. In New Mexico we have the highest rate of food insecurity in the country, a rate higher than Latin America. Hunger in New Mexico, as elsewhere, disproportionately affects children and the elderly. I hope that we'll be talking about hunger on Saturday. I don't currently have any toddlers so I'll be able to go.









I'm going to ask Melanie, our web editor, to feature this thread on the homepage so we can let others know about it.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I am glad to see this thread!


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm also happy to see this on here, parents like us have a lot at stake here.


----------



## LilaQ (Jun 28, 2008)

Is anyone planning to attend an event tomorrow? I want to but I can only go if I take my 2 year old with me and I'm not sure I want to do that. I've participated in protests pre-baby so I know they are safe but I'm worried about my kid seeing people yell and that it will upset him. Would love to hear what others think.


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

We took a chance and took our toddlers to the Ocuppy protest in Binghamton today. They were great for two whole hours!TODAY people all over the world are saying Awaken~Unite! It is time to stop wringing our hands in despair, and demand accountability. Corporations have the rights of people but are allowed to operate without conscience.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I find their agenda interesting. Yet it lacks something. Just like the tea party. It reminds me of the Underpants gnomes. 1. Steal underpants 2. _________________ 3. Profit.

I've read into a lot of what is going on and have spoken with DH about it. While I'm pleased they are for the most part not being bullied, after they carry their signs... then what?

I tend to read a bit of stuff from these guys.

David Ike

Peter Joseph

I've heard they are getting a bit involved but is it enough?


----------



## cedarwoman (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been watching with great interest from 'up north'... I'm glad that people are getting together, talking, and remaining passionate. I think the organization will come... and the more people talk to each other and critically examine what has been happening in troublesome areas such as government policy, the more it will become clear that the seemingly diverse problems and 'demands' coming up are more symptoms of needed *systemic change* rather than splintering interests.

I attended an event in support of Occupy Wall Street today, and it was interesting to hear the various speakers that came out - the issues they brought up were SO diverse, and yet they were committed in a way that I hadn't seen before to work together to find out what is common between them so that they can help each other. The more people identify what common change is needed, the better for us all.

It's all too common for people to hear a blip on the news about some radical dissenters yelling in the streets... and then just go on with their day. I admit I was excited, but dismissive at first... If the only thing accomplished at this point is that people are actually talking about these things, then I think the protesters in the US have achieved something valuable.


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

I was at the Occupy GSO NC yesterday. Not a huge turnout, around 600 but it was a start.

I live in an area where the median HS yearly income is less than $40,000 and the average Ceo makes $11,000,000 I figured I had to stand up and say something

Good luck!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm really interesred in this movement. I feel really frustrated and too trapped in my life though to get down there to help and just be present. With 5 kids, being single, and a full time student I am just really overwhelmed. I know there would be a lot more support if so many of us weren't holding on by a thread already. I have nothing left to give.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow, mamamoo, I hear what you're saying and don't expect anything more from yourself. You're doing enough already. Please post on the Holiday Helper when it gets up and running. I think your situation is a perfect example of what Occupy Wall Street is all about. In pretty much every other industrialized country you would be entitled to financial help and family leave. It's not a hand out when we use our tax dollars to help people raising children. It's the sign of an enlightened society and an investment in the future.

Regarding demonstrating with children. I think you find your own way. We had a lively Your Letters conversation about this in Mothering Mag and some writers were vehement that exposing their children to social action helped them to grow up to be social activists. Others felt that their children were too young to be exposed to politics and for others, the age of their children made it impossible. Also know you can support the effort without being there by sending blankets, socks, donations. See my post above.

And, yes this is enough. It is people crying out for a just and equitable society. The press tends to try to minimize the movement by saying there isn't a message, but there is. Check out these photos of demonstrations around the world yesterday.


----------



## cedarwoman (Jun 25, 2011)

@La Limena...

It sounds like you feel a bit personally attacked with what's going on given your family's financial situation. I'm sorry for that and I can see how it would be alienating...

I wonder if some of the distaste you feel for the protests has to do with the way they are portrayed in the media?

I've seen a fair bit of American news coverage of the Occupy protests, and in my opinion it's portrayed quite differently from the way I've seen it portrayed on other news networks (from Canada, the UK, the Middle East and other areas of Europe). I think there is a lot of focus on the demonization of people who have higher incomes - when really from what I've read elsewhere the movement is more about the potential for change within the economic system. A lot of the issues at hand are about failed economic policy: not that people who work hard don't deserve success.

Again, from what I've read elsewhere (outside of mainstream US media), the Occupy movement (when it is articulated well) is less about the redistribution of wealth than it is about ensuring a fair chance for people to benefit from their hard work. This seems to be where problems start... people beginning from a sincerely disadvantaged place simply do not have the equality of opportunity that is supposed to be a cornerstone of a just society.

Even if one starts from the same place as most others, if one has worked hard in school and made generally good choices in life, it should follow (again, on this supposed just society) that one has a relatively stable income, housing, medical care etc. It is alright to benefit from your hard work! *But the problem seems to be is that, to an increasing and alarming level, this no longer happens*

It doesn't happen because of the system within which people are trying to function - and the change that people are calling for is for that system to reflect the values of justice and equity that democratic countries pride themselves on.

I'm behind that.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I think there are a lot of misconceptions about what this protest is about. There are a variety of issues, but the main concern seems to be requiring our government to hold these corporations accountable for their actions. There are CEO's in these companies being given MILLION dollar bonuses while they take HANDOUTS from the government, off the tables of our HARD working people. They move our jobs overseas, they don't pay taxes, they don't offer health benefits, or living wages. MOST of the people protesting are hard working people. MOST of US do not want handouts...we want FAIR wages, LIVING wages, and benefits. We want to be compensated for being the backbone that keep these corps up and running. We want to be appreciated. We want to close the gap. There should be accountability for what they are doing to our environment and our economy. It's so odd to me that the very people that complain about people wanting handouts and welfare don't blink an eye at the corporate greed, welfare (subsidies), and tax loopholes that by far outweigh the amount that individuals are using. I think there is a lot of education about the movement that needs to happen on both sides of the equation here. Don't worry though. I won't be taking any handouts from people here via the holiday helper thread, I get enough help through financial aid so I can go to school to get my family on track. Just so you know, I didn't have 5 kids intending for my husband to leave. I was a stay at home mom for a long, long time. Unfortunately sometimes life happens, pregnancies can surprise you, husbands can leave, whole lives can change overnight. But you know, and God knows I deserve what I got in life since I had "too many kids". I hope your life never throws you a hard ball like that.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have removed a couple of non-supportive posts. Since this thread was started in Activism, posts are supposed to be support only. If you would like to debate the matter, please feel free to start a thread in News & Current Events. If you would like support for your view, you can feel free to start another thread in Activism.

If there are any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Life does happen and bad things do happen to good people. I think I missed some of these deleted posts, but don't think anyone should feel ashamed if they need help. One of the traits of a healthy family is the ability to ask for help. And, one of the traits of a healthy society is that it takes care of its most vulnerable members. I wrote a blog about what I think Occupy Wall Street is about; I think it's about a just and equitable society. We're all in this together and we don't have to blame others to create a more equitable society, but we do have to identify and remedy injustices.

What do you all think would be the qualities of a just and equitable society?


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

There is also a Parents for OWS group. FB page here: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/159111290848687/

They are planning a family sleep over in NYC. Seems CNN will be covering it and Dan Zanes (woot woot) will be performing.

They are also discussing how parents can participate in the GAs as a working group.

Pretty interesting and exciting stuff!


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I imagine a Utopia.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> Life does happen and bad things do happen to good people. I think I missed some of these deleted posts, but don't think anyone should feel ashamed if they need help. One of the traits of a healthy family is the ability to ask for help. And, one of the traits of a healthy society is that it takes care of its most vulnerable members. I wrote a blog about what I think Occupy Wall Street is about; I think it's about a just and equitable society. We're all in this together and we don't have to blame others to create a more equitable society, but we do have to identify and remedy injustices.
> 
> What do you all think would be the qualities of a just and equitable society?


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

In a just and equitable society:

A person wouldn't have to rack up 100K in student loans in order to get a job that pays $10 an hour.
Getting cancer would not mean having to declare bankruptcy.
30 year old professionals would not be returning to their parent's basements because they cannot find a job.
Working professionals with advanced degrees would not need to file for public assistance to feed their children.
Teenagers with no jobs would not be able to sign up for credit cards with $10k limits their first week away from home.
Bailouts would come to the working poor with so much debt that they are drowning in it, not the banks holding the notes for that debt.
People would be worth more alive than dead.
There would be ways of getting out from under student loan debt other than death.
Mothers would not have to choose between losing their home and feeding their children.

The heart of the occupy wall street movement is people like me. People who did what we are "supposed" to do. Go to school, buy a home, get a job, get a car. Between my husband and I we are almost a half a MILLION dollars in debt, mostly student loans for the advanced degrees REQUIRED to do our jobs. Both of us are public servants and work for the state. We make less than 90K between us. We pay about 30% taxes, which leaves us 60K a year take-home. We pay 24K a year in childcare costs, and spend about 6K a year on food. Electricity, water, heat, insurance and car maintenance run us about 10K each year. Clothing, gifts, gas, the rare vacation or meal out and other "fun" stuff run us around 5k each year. The remaining 15K a year goes to our debts. We are responsible working adults. We are on a 40 YEAR payment plan. This means I will finally be debt free at age 65. No retirement fund. No college fund for my kids. Am I angry? You bet! If I wasn't working 60 hours a week, trying to feed a family of four healthy meals on a daily basis, and juggling the commitments to my community and kids I would be walking with the protestors. Something seriously has to change.

We tell our kids to follow their dreams. But how can we when a top notch education makes you an indentured servant for 30 years? Why is it okay that a good friends sister, who had health insurance, had to lose their house, car, retirement, savings and eventually and declare bankruptcy due to the cost of her cancer treatments? Why can't one of the richest nations in the world take care of its citizens? Something has to change, and I seriously hope the protests we see are the start of major reforms in this country. We need it.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

THIS! And I hate that i can only thumbs up once!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunarlady*
> 
> In a just and equitable society:
> A person wouldn't have to rack up 100K in student loans in order to get a job that pays $10 an hour.
> ...


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Right on, Sister Lunarlady! Right on!

And, thanks for the FB link, monkey's mom. Someone posted there that the Pew Foundation says that 10% of media coverage is currently about Occupy Wall Street. Not bad.


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunarlady*
> 
> A person wouldn't have to rack up 100K in student loans in order to get a job that pays $10 an hour.


Yeah that to everything you wrote ~ and especially this particular bit


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm horrified by what happened in Oakland.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Well yes it sucks. It shouldn't have happened. But it's cali and stuff like this happens in cali. Also I think it just strengthened the cause. Good job Gov't. You can't quell the anger with violence!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verde*
> 
> I'm horrified by what happened in Oakland.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Another Mom over here following OWS closely and planning a visit in a week ...

... I am not even going to tell my kids I will be at the protest. They've seen a couple of photos of it and preemptively said "Mom, Don't go down there!" They are afraid of the police. Really sad. I had to explain not all police are like that.

But my girls are seven and under ... I think if they were older I would offer them a chance to come. But not unless I was 100 % sure that there would not be police action -- which, right now, there is no guarantee.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Do you all know about the Encircling the White House Event on November 6th? Anyone going?


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

The police action in Oakland was appalling. Denver was really tense the other day too. I love to watch the livestreaming in other cities. It's so amazing how much solidarity is built that way.

Here in Chicago, despite the mass arrests (I was there to support those who were willing to get arrested on both ocassions), the police remain relatively friendly, although our mayor refuses to compromise and allow a stationary occupation. We have to be "mobile" at all times. I've been going down several times a week since Occupy Chicago started, about a week after Occupy Wall Street began. My kids were were with me on Columbus Day, when the unions and community organizations came out marching and we sat in the street outside the Art Institute of Chicago, numbering between 5000 and 10000, depending on whose count you trust. I'm sure they will never forget it. It was such a peaceful and positive atmosphere there.

I hope this movement keeps growing and can last the winter and as long as we need to see results. Democracy can not work unless the people are willing to take part in it and stand up for their rights.

I just started a thread on N&CE too. Maybe we can post relevant links to articles and literature there?


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

ALERT

*New Bill Being Considered In Congress Could Shut Down Social Media Sites Crucial To 'Occupy' Protests*

http://www.facebook.com/naomi.wolf.author

In what would be a stunning disregard for First Amendment rights, rumors are swirling that the Republican controlled Congress is now considering a new bill that could blackout sites such as YouTube, Twitter, Facebook, and other sites that utilize content generated by users. Phones such as iPhone, Android, AmazonCloud, Pandora, Grooveshark and even your email accounts would be adversely affected.

Some provisions in the bill would make it a "felony to stream unlicensed content - including cover band performances, karaoke videos, video game play-throughs, and more." Major profit driven corporations are the driving force btop the Internet Blacklist Legislation

*The Internet Blacklist Legislation- known as PROTECT IP Act in the Senate and Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA) in the House - is a threatening sequel to last year's COICA Internet censorship bill. Like its predecessor, this legislation invites Internet security risks, threatens online speech, and hampers Internet innovation. Urge your members of Congress to reject this Internet blacklist campaign in both its forms!*

Fight for free speech online - reject the draconian Internet Blacklist Legislation.
https://eff.org/r.C8A
http://act.demandprogress.org/sign/pipa_house/?source=fb


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

You can't shut down the interwebs! It's pretty easy to circumvent all that.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mimim* 
Democracy can not work unless the people are willing to take part in it and stand up for their rights.


> I just started a thread on N&CE too. Maybe we can post relevant links to articles and literature there?


You're so right about democracy being a work in progress. Can you post a link to your new thread here?


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> You can't shut down the interwebs! It's pretty easy to circumvent all that.


Right on!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

There's a General Strike planned for Oakland today. According to Democracy Now, "Protesters in Oakland, California, are launching a citywide general strike today that will include an attempt to shut down the nation's fifth-busiest shipping port."


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I really want to attend, but I have not had the time, ability or resources to get down there. I live just outside of Philadelphia. Occupy Philly is pretty big and has enjoyed a mostly peaceful movement. There have been bumps here and there, but the Mayor originally encouraged the occupiers and welcomed them. Philadelphia is largely union so there has been a lot of support in that regard.

I would definitely take my children (5 years and 11 weeks) with me. Occupy Philadelphia has been pretty family-friendly so far. My son accompanied me to a few protests at local hospitals (regarding the right for women to have empowered births - originally stemming from the firing of a midwife from one of the hospitals) 2 years ago. Keeping safety in mind, I think it's important for them to see this in action. It's a powerful lesson. I'm the daughter of a Vietnam Veteran who came home from the war and immediately marched on Washington, handcuffing himself to the fence outside the White House. I grew up listening to his stories. When I was 11 or 12 years old, my brother - now in Heaven - was arrested several times out West for chaining himself to trees and participating in other protests. Activism is important in my family. I also attended Catholic grade school and High School where they continually emphasized social justice.

The media coverage is distressing. Many television news reports will air stories about the movement and they will act as if they are trying to remain neutral, but they always get some sort of dig at the end of the report. The familiar tag line is to mention how much the movement costs the city. The dominant talk radio station in my town is primarily conservative and the show hosts have not been congenial towards the occupiers. Often, they resort to name-calling and dismissive statements ("just a bunch of hippies whining because they want hand-outs). The same goes for our suburban newspapers. The general consensus among many in my town is that this is a failed movement full of drum-beating hippies who are jealous of millionaires and want to take money away from everyone. I should mention I live in a fairly affluent and conservative pocket where the wealth disparity is substantial. You have million dollar houses 50 yards away from apartments where many residents live in poverty. Many people in my area are not supportive of the movement.

We were in Massachusetts last week and what I heard on the radio was distressing, to say the least. One radio show host - I believe his name is Michael Graham - was saying that he wished the OWS protesters would piss the cops off enough so that the cops would "have no other choice than to use deadly force." Then he said, "once you kill one of them, you have to kill all of them." He had caller after caller after caller commenting on violent ways to "remedy" the movement. Another radio show host, I forget his name, said he was hoping and praying that an incoming Nor'Easter would wash all the protesters away and that any who remained would freeze to death in the snow storms. Again, more callers with comments supporting harm to the protesters. Besides the violence, I noticed these talk show folks would refer to the protesters as "barbarians," "scum," "filth," "losers" etc. etc. It was so sad...because THIS is what people focus on. They hear all these media folks referring to us as barbarians. They listen to lies about violence, rapes or drugs and the focus on the few bad apples out of the whole movement. All of this inflammatory language against the movement is dangerous.

I do what I can since I have not been able to attend an actual event or visit a site. I speak about it on my Facebook page and I correct any misinformation that my friend's post. I challenge anyone who posts such things to back up their "facts" and then I lead them to websites, articles and blogs to hopefully enlighten them. I'm going to start printing and passing out fliers for events in my area as they arise. I'm doing what I can. I'm certainly not a loser without a life. I'm a mom of two. I am college educated. I hold a license in my field. My job doesn't pay very much. I work in a field where being licensed is important, but anyone can get my job without a license and get paid half of what I do. The state won't regulate much, especially now with our new Republican governor. His only focus is drilling for gas and cutting government services. I've worked since I was a teenager. I do have student loan debt. My loans would have all been paid for twice over if not for the exorbitant interest rates. My husband recently lost his job of 6 years. With it, we lost our Dental insurance, which is very much needed in our family. I work very, very part time and am currently on maternity leave from work with no guarantee that my job is waiting for me. My employer has been making a lot of cuts. We don't have health insurance and I have tens of thousands of dollars in medical bills. I'm supposed to see a cardiologist once a year, but I don't because we can't afford it. My husband just broke his toe and we didn't seek treatment. We taped it up and hope for the best. I have a bad esophageal condition that needs attention, but we can't do anything about it at the moment. When my husband was employed he was unable to get health insurance. In order to get the most basic plan with a very high deductable he would have had 88% of his paycheck deducted. It was impossible. My kids do have CHIP, a fact that I'm not apologetic for in the least. We're not losers looking for hand outs at all. We're pissed off at injustice. My husband's company is worth billions of dollars, yet many employees are in poverty. My former job paid very little, yet the owner would take a three week vacation to go sailing with his family - that's in addition to the "mini" vacations they'd take throughout the year. It's a shame when parents have to chose between basic utilities and food. It's a shame when people have to ignore health problems because they can't afford a simple visit to the doctor. No one is asking to be served the world on a gilded plate. We're simply asking for some justice.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

The media skewing the message is so frustrating to me too, MrsMike. A frequent comment from detractors as they pass by occupations is "get a job!" What? What job??? That's a huge part of the point. Jobs are scarce and it's primarily because of the inequities in our economic system. The media is really supporting this misrepresentation of the "lazy, dirty, greedy" nature of the protesters.

Anyway, Peggy asked for me to link the thread I started on N&CE, so here it is: Occupy Wall Street. It's not getting any love, but neither is N&CE in general. We should start posting there more often









Lots going on in Chicago this weekend, including a family event, some events in outlying neighborhoods, and several teach-ins with really interesting topics. I'm going to spend a bunch of time there, although I'm bummed that I can't bring my kids to the family day, since they will be with their dad.

And for anyone who doesn't already know, today is "Bank Transfer Day". There is a push to move your money from big banks to credit unions or small local banks.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verde*
> 
> I'm horrified by what happened in Oakland.


I'm horrified too, horrified at the the people that were breaking windows, defacing property, taking over buildings, starting fires and causing rampant destruction.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Can you link some news articles about that part of it. I tried googling it but kept coming up with articles about the vetran with the damaged spleen, but nothing about rioting.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

The vandalism on Wednesday was done by the Black Bloc presence in Oakland. It looks like their numbers were around 30 to 50 in a group of around 10,000. The Black Bloc is known for creating chaos at demonstrations and is associated with Anarchists.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz22OvY6FTY&feature=related You can clearly hear the other protesters begging for these actions to be stopped.





It's claimed that the fires you see burning here were started to clear out the tear gas used by the OPD.

As far as I know the buildings that were occupied were foreclosed properties that having been sitting vacant for months. I didn't find any documentation of this on Nov. 2, but I remember reading a bit about it happening. I'm in full support of occupying foreclosed and vacant property as a peaceful protest method, because the fraudulent practices that created the mortgage crisis are an excellent symbol of the wider corruption in our system. I disagree with anything bordering on violence, such as breaking windows, etc, but I am incredulous that _anyone_ would focus on damage done to inanimate objects over violence perpetrated by police on peaceful protesters. It's not really surprising that the Black Bloc got so much attention though. That's their intention in using such radical measures.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

sources please... and more than one. Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
> 
> I'm horrified too, horrified at the the people that were breaking windows, defacing property, taking over buildings, starting fires and causing rampant destruction.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

You know Mrs. Mike, the more outrageous and strident the anti- protest denunciations, the more I think "Methinks they doth protest to much." The cause of the rising hysteria is the fact that the conservatives no longer control the national conversation. Thus the Occupiers have already succeeded.

I went down to see Occupy DC and had a lovely afternoon. I'm totally impressed with their kitchen and library -- they feed anyone who comes. Anyone.

Quote:


> The familiar tag line is to mention how much the movement costs the city.


My response to this is that if they CHOOSE to spend money on the protesters that is their decision but they are wasting a lot of money because they do not have to spend any money on the protesters. The protesters are overwhelmingly peaceful and have caused no harm; quite the reverse, they are feeding the hungry which is more than many of the municipalities are doing.

Quote:


> I'm horrified too, horrified at the the people that were breaking windows, defacing property, taking over buildings, starting fires and causing rampant destruction.


Yes, Arduinna, I'd like your source for the claim of rampant destruction as well. There were a few people who caused destruction but they do not represent the movement. That would be like saying that people who blow up abortion clinics and murder physicians represent the entire pro-life movement. The Occupiers themselves have condemned the destruction and plan to do everything they can to remain nonviolent.

I'm excited by the Occupiers and hope to get down for Black Friday.

Re: N&CE -- that used to be a really lively forum but then Mothering changed the rules re: who could post and the forum shrunk to a mere shadow of it's former self.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Who said they represent the movement as a whole? I didn't say that. I was still appalled at the video I saw on the news. And sorry I was busy today at church and haven't allocated the time to search for online sources for you all. Looks like someone already posted something anyway.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

You don't get off that easy. Please educate us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
> 
> Who said they represent the movement as a whole? I didn't say that. I was still appalled at the video I saw on the news. And sorry I was busy today at church and haven't allocated the time to search for online sources for you all. Looks like someone already posted something anyway.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

You're correct Arduinna, You did not say they were representative of the whole movement. I agree that the video was horrifying. I trust that you are equally horrified that the police attacked sleeping protesters with batons and teargas and that they have pepper-sprayed peaceful protesters in the face. To me that is incredibly horrifying.

The primary question is this: in the United States of America, where everyone lives under the conditions of The Constitution, are The People allowed the assemble and protest peacefully or not? My understanding of the First Amendment is that the answer is Yes. If so then there is no reason whatsoever for the police to continually feel they must "control" the Occupiers. The Occupiers are more than willing, in fact they are eager, to befriend the police. In some cities they have a perfectly friendly relationship with the protesters.

For anyone who wants to know anything about the Occupy Movement, there is plenty of information available. One of the characteristics of this movement is their openness. They have nothing to hide and they post everything. Go to any of the websites and you'll get all the info you want.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have chosen to leave the posts above discussing the possible irresposible behavior of OWS protestors. Please remember, though, that this thread is located in Activism and is SUPPORT ONLY. While you can be supportive of a movement and still questions components of it, please keep this a thread about positive OWS support.

If you would like to discuss the behavior of OWS protestors you can either start a thread in News & Current Events or a different thread in Activism.

Thank You.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

If y'all want to argue, my thread in N&CE is waiting: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1334730/occupy-wall-street#post_16726483

Meanwhile, today in Chicago the occupation joined a group of senior citizens to protest social security and medicare cuts. The protesters decided to block traffic to make their point, so approximately 47 people were arrested, mostly senior citizens. WTF!!!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Who's arguing? I would have have thought that everyone at MDC would be against violent protest and violent acts against lawful peaceful protests regardless of the group.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I really, really wish I could be there to support the movement. Our group here that is occupying 24/7 is very small, just a handful of people. I am literally worn out from just living life though and can not even fathom adding one more thing to my plate. I appreciate all those that are out there braving the weather, the opposition, and just standing up for what is right and just.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> I really, really wish I could be there to support the movement.


have you donated?

many groups need items not to mention a simple drop off of food is always needed, making copies of papers are also a big plus---doesn't mean you need to be there to be there


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

of course we all are. But with everything there just could be some bad and that does not color the whole purpose of the movement. The Tea party for example had a few altercations but you know what? They were out there and voicing their concerns. That is exactly how I saw it. And I"m glad both movements have taken place. These are every day people who want more for their lives than the Government and big business is allowing. Not providing, ALLOWING! When they're more concerned about their bankroll we need to be more concerned about our people and that means coming here to offer support for those who are on the ground, donating and speaking up. Again, both movements have had an impact and for that we should all be grateful!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arduinna*
> 
> Who's arguing? I would have have thought that everyone at MDC would be against violent protest and violent acts against lawful peaceful protests regardless of the group.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Great idea!! I have no idea why I didn't think of that. I can totally drop off some food or something. Thanks!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> have you donated?
> 
> many groups need items not to mention a simple drop off of food is always needed, making copies of papers are also a big plus---doesn't mean you need to be there to be there


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
> 
> I think it had more to do with the way you brought it up, it was not about support (which was why this thread was started), and it was done in a snarky way. That is what I took from it, and seems like others did too?


The way I brought it up? Someone posted a general statement of being horrified without any qualifier as to what they were horrified about and I commented that I was horrified to and said why. Regardless some of us realize that "support" does not mean that one has to agree with every action and decision of any group. You've never disagreed with the actions of an elected official you voted for or for the actions of a group member you belong to? I find that hard to believe, and if it's true I say that people need to learn some perspective and step away from polemicism.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Arduinna and mamamoo--- that aspect of your conversation needs to go to PM if you want to have it. This thread is for SUPPORT ONLY of the OWS.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry, I thought I was trying to do that. Off to edit/delete.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Matt Taibbi is awesome: How I Stopped Worrying and Learned to Love the OWS Protests


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

I just finished reading the book Freedom Summer about the summer of 1964 and the Civil Rights Movement. It's amazing to see how many things today are parallel to that struggle. Even for something that we now take for granted, like civil rights, in the beginning people who marched, protested, and organized about it were called communists, un-american, dirty hippies, etc.

It is characteristic of any struggle for human rights, whether it be civil rights, voting rights, women's right to vote, the minimum wage, or in this case social and financial equality, that there be violent reaction against it and that some among it will be violent. One of the organizing groups of the Civil Rights Movement gave up non-violence out of frustration. Some will do that today. With this many people speaking out, some will go too far. But, they do not and never will represent the majority.

This should not distract from our discussion of the heart of these occupations. It breaks my heart to hear some of your stories of struggling financially when you have done everything right. I would love to hear us talk about solutions. One thing we lack as a culture right now is a positive and possible view of the future. What does a positive future look like? What kind of future do we want? How will we create it?

One idea I can share is to start a website called Direct Democracy. I think we have outgrown Representational Democracy. The internet makes it obsolete. I would see this website being a shadow website of Congress, voting on all the legislation in Congress, writing new legislation and voting on it. Being a parallel government in a symbolic way. This would show more clearly what the people want. We could figure out secure places to vote online. Make ATMS places to vote. Open up voting, like on the TV shows, but secure.

Or, should we just do more recalls?

I've recently heard good news about several communities: Boulder has just passed a measure to do a feasibility study on solar energy for the city. What about neighborhood electric co-ops run on solar? Portland is picking up people's compost once a week and putting it in one big pile that people can use. And, Chicago has replanted their citywide flowerbeds with vegetables.

What can we each do in our own lives? What can we all do together?

What the Occupy movement has are General Assemblies where people bring ideas to be debated and discussed. Let's have a General Assembly here.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> I just finished reading the book Freedom Summer about the summer of 1964 and the Civil Rights Movement. It's amazing to see how many things today are parallel to that struggle. Even for something that we now take for granted, like civil rights, in the beginning people who marched, protested, and organized about it were called communists, un-american, dirty hippies, etc.
> 
> ...


I LOVE these ideas, Peggy! My kids and I went to our first OWS event last night, and I am so glad we did...I have been watching from the sidelines(facebook, basically) since the beginning and have been so full of desire to join them or do SOMEthing, because I completely back this movement, but haven't really known what to do because I'm a SAHM with a 5 and 2 year old, and as someone said above, my plate is so overwhelmingly full already: my husband works a LOT and it is just me and the kids 80% of the time....we have also been really struggling financially the last few months, so even bringing food to Occupy right now is difficult to do, because that food could be leftovers for my family, but I will do whatever I can. The kids and I went last night and marched with them, and I even ran into a mama I know , and it was a great experience, though we had to cut it short b/c it was getting late and we had to go grab dinner.

One thing, off the top of my head that I think we can do together...I would like to see more moms helping each other, being there for each other. I am alone with my kids so much, and I feel like I am just so completely exhausted, physically but mostly emotionally. I don't feel like we were meant to do this alone, but that is how I feel, a lot. I've already told my husband that the next move we make, has got to be to an Intentional Community, because I want to be somewhere where it's an accepted concept that we are a big family and we help each other out...similar ideals help, of course, which is part of the problem in the area where I live(read: I stick out like a sore thumb).  There is a common thread that unites us all, and that is love and mothering. Easy to forget in our everyday encounters, but I wish we could all come back to that basic concept and support each other.

More ideas later... ..


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Also, one thing that we can do as a group(and from afar), is petition food companies to label their foods that contain GMOs...that is one of my personal pet peeves, that I have no idea what is in some of the foods I feed my children....we should not have to question what's in our vegetables, for crying out loud! And of course, the next step would be to boycott those companies that refused to comply with honest labeling.

I also wouldn't mind seeing all soy derivatives being taken out of foods....there is a lot of controversy surrounding whether soy in and of itself is good for us, but these days almost all soy is GMO, so that takes the question right out of it. There are plenty of other oils that can be used in place of soybean oil, yet it is still used rampantly. Also, it would be great to see all MSG labeled as "MSG", not the 12 other aliases it has...while we're at it, lets just get rid of that nonsense altogether.







Make food safe across the board, as much as possible.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Peggy, I totally agree with you about moving to direct democracy as a crucial step. That's one of the best things about OWS - it is a direct democracy.

I think that the most important thing we can do right now as individuals is to buy as little mass produced goods as possible. Make your own, buy from small local producers, or go without.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> we have also been really struggling financially the last few months, so even *bringing food* to Occupy right now is difficult to do, because that food could be leftovers for my family,


bring water! even in an old jug for hand washing - offer to take back things that need washing

a thermos full of tea or coffee is always appreciated!!! or ice if you are in a hot area

we do bring lots of snack food (besides other items) - popcorn is cheap and easy

can you make copies?

have extra items that they might need? just ask

main thing in our area is to spread the word- *letters to the editor* of your local papers are *FREE!*


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Good ideas, serenbat, I hadn't thought about bringing them water. That is a definite can do!! I also have some winter items I plan on donating to them. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> bring water! even in an old jug for hand washing - offer to take back things that need washing
> 
> ...


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm hoping to get involved!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

ALSO - pack in pack out thought - can you go and take home "compost" trash recycleables etc?

we are locally doing a big push for BLACK Friday - we are doing "handmade" signs and placing them all over - laundry mats, with local churches, all places you can post--FREE (SOUPS kitchens are great too)

in our area the "major" occupy groups are ONLY in one section of town and small by national standards so most people do not know ANYTHING about it - if you don't drive by you have no clue (the local papers only did an itsy-bitsy story right at the start) we are going into other sections (thus the reason for the laundry mats) if you are a 1%er you are NOT doing your own clothing ------- so get the word out---it's FREE!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey there! "The violent police assaults across the US are no coincidence."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/nov/25/shocking-truth-about-crackdown-occupy?fb=optOut

Note the above was published in the UK. Written by Naomi Wolf. On the 19th she was attending a HuffingtonPost event in NYC that featured Governor Andrew Cuomo, and was arrested.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/oct/19/naomi-wolf-arrest-occupy-wall-street

Quote:


> The officers who had us in custody were very courteous, and several expressed sympathy for the movements' aims. Nonetheless, my partner and I had our possessions taken from us, our ID copied, and we were placed in separate cells for about half an hour. It was clear that by then the police knew there was scrutiny of this arrest so they handled us with great courtesy, but my phone was taken and for half an hour I was in a faeces- or blood-smeared cell, thinking *at that moment the only thing that separates civil societies from barbaric states is the rule of law - that finds the prisoner, and holds the arresting officers and courts accountable.*


I have been seriously objecting to comparing the Occupy movement to the Arab Spring uprising, it's hyperbolic and disrespectful to those people who were tortured and murdered by the likes of Muammar Gaddafi. But she's so right, this is all it takes:

Quote:


> first they come for the "other" - the "terrorist", the brown person, the Muslim, the outsider; then they come for you - while you are standing on a sidewalk in evening dress, obeying the law.


Edited, wrong Cuomo.


----------

